# Red Arrows



## Copperdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

I went to see the red arrows today. There were gasps of "Ooh" and "Aah" as the crowds watched on in amazement. Near miss after near miss had some people covering their eyes and shaking their heads in disbelief. It was a good half hours entertainment, but in the end my wife finally managed to park the car. :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Just hope she doesn't read this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Ha ha ha, nice one!


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------

